# I'm a bush!



## Ravenous222 (Dec 30, 2011)

I saw this video, and it had me laughing for a good while! But also, the part where he's on the pedestal gave me an idea for this year's home haunt. My buddy has two of those leading up to his driveway, so we're gunna have to put two people in bush costumes on em lol


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Use a gilly suit next time.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Ed Bassmaster is the MAN. On the note of Internet videos, I have been wanting to assemble some people and do this one myself, for a while.





Bushman costumes are cheap, easy to make and very effective.


----------

